# Homer eating an electric blue crayfish



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been asked for another video of my fahaka Homer, here is a video of him eating an electric blue crayfish. I was trying to breed the pair but wasn't having any success so I decided to feed them. This one is the female and missing one off her main claws right up to the body, she was between 4"-5" next time it's the male and he is bigger and has both claws still. When I feed him I will take another video and add it on here.

Enjoy


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass. he is so big now im gonna set a tank set up for a fahaka very soon


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome as usual Aaron. Haven't seen this guy in action in a long time!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

He definitely is a happy fahaka. Must be pushing 14". I need to get a background on the tank especially now that it is in front of the big window. Even with the blinds shut, the little bit of sun that does get through is giving me a bga problem.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> ...I need to get a background on the tank especially now that it is in front of the big window. Even with the blinds shut, the little bit of sun that does get through is giving me a bga problem.


i was wondering the exact same thing my man.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

One good reason why we keep predators in our tank. It's like having your own private discovery channel!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> One good reason why we keep predators in our tank. It's like having your own private discovery channel!


As you can tell by the little voices in the background, all kids who watch him eat love it, they also really like watching our frog and snake eat their rodents. I think it's one of the great ways of getting the little ones to start appreciating nature.

I keep thinking man if I didn't have the fahaka in there what I could do with the tank. Would love to do a comm predator tank but just don't have the heart to let go of Homer, way too cool of a fish. One of these days I will find the time and space to build my monster tank I have always wanted.


----------

